# جديد كيفية صناعة اصباغ مضادة للبكتيريا ومعطرة



## ali aimir (5 يناير 2013)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم بعون الله سبحانه وتعالى سوف اقدم لكم مشروع مميز من اقرب التكالبف لاجود انواع الصباغة المائية 
والتي تتميز بموانع مضادة للبكتيريا والفطريات sdq والاروع من ذالك انه وبحمد الله وبفضله توصلت لي عددة اختبارات في هذا المجال 
حديثا بمركب ثلاثي المفعول 
1 مضاداة 
2معطر 
3مقاوم 
ان شاء الله في القريب العاجل سوف اوافيكم با التفاصيل 
لا تنسونا بدعائكم


----------



## السى اتش (19 يناير 2013)

*الله أسأل أن يوفقك وأن ينفع بك​*


----------

